# Looking for Lionfish recipes



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anyone have any good lionfish recipes? I have a lot of friends who are chefs and owners of restaurants locally and want to do my part by talking them up and maybe increase demand on them.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Lion fish tacos

Grilled whole lion fish rubbed with pesto and spices

Pretty much anything you want to do.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Check out Flora Bama Yacht Clubs Face Book, and see what Chris did with them.*


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

There is also a book available for some restaurant quality recipes.

http://www.reef.org/catalog/cookbook


----------

